# 4 month all black German Shepherd puppy, York PA



## ParaPara (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello guys! I am currently fostering a four month old beautiful germen shepherd puppy, she came from a high kill shelter in South Carolina. I got a call from Help Save One Rescue to foster her. Normally I only foster dogs from PA or MD, but I decided to help. 

She is very friendly and well socialized, a bit timid when she first meets you but it's understandable. She loves my two dogs, got along great with them the moment she met them. One is very submissive and one is very dominant, so I know she is good with both. (I guess puppies tend to be







)

I really am trying to find a good home for her... the rescue's website + application is this: 
http://www.helpsaveone.org/adopt--sponsor--foster.html 




















My phone number is 717-779-5690 please fell free to call me.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Your little girl is a cutie ~ love those all blacks!









Glad to see another person from York on here. I am just up the road in Dover. I also have an all black female who will be a year old on Aug 1st. 

I wish you luck in finding her a great forever home!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

She is beautiful. I wish I was ready to get a new puppy. I have a senior collie and my GSD and my DH would probably not want a third right now.


----------



## ParaPara (Jul 27, 2009)

thank you, for your kind words







I have two people who are applying for her, and they both seem like good candidates! Wish us luck!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ParaParaI have two people who are applying for her, and they both seem like good candidates! Wish us luck!


When you find her forever family, please encourage them to join this forum and keep us updated with pictures and her progress. We love to watch the little ones grow up!

Good luck!


----------

